# first post



## jimmul (May 16, 2007)

hi thought I would introduce myself, have been looking at the forum for a while now and found, the advice and wildsites very handy, Ilive in the Yorkshire dales, and have a ford transit chausson flash 03 unit which I got in 2006 and I'm enjoying using very much.
Hope I meet some of you on the road sometime,
Jimmul


----------



## guest (May 16, 2007)

jimmul said:
			
		

> hi thought I would introduce myself, have been looking at the forum for a while now and found, the advice and wildsites very handy, Ilive in the Yorkshire dales, and have a ford transit chausson flash 03 unit which I got in 2006 and I'm enjoying using very much.
> Hope I meet some of you on the road sometime,
> Jimmul


hi & welcome to this lovely friendly site...samm


----------



## Trevor (May 16, 2007)

jimmul said:
			
		

> hi thought I would introduce myself, have been looking at the forum for a while now and found, the advice and wildsites very handy, Ilive in the Yorkshire dales, and have a ford transit chausson flash 03 unit which I got in 2006 and I'm enjoying using very much.
> Hope I meet some of you on the road sometime,
> Jimmul


Welcome jimmu enjoy and good luck


----------



## Deleted member 919 (May 16, 2007)

jimmul said:
			
		

> hi thought I would introduce myself, have been looking at the forum for a while now and found, the advice and wildsites very handy, Ilive in the Yorkshire dales, and have a ford transit chausson flash 03 unit which I got in 2006 and I'm enjoying using very much.
> Hope I meet some of you on the road sometime,
> Jimmul


Welcome Jimmul
we were in you neck of the wood last bank holiday ---reat place
Rob


----------



## Nosha (May 30, 2007)

Ah! Another Chausson owner... at last!!!!!!

Welcome, from a Welcome 70SL.


----------



## autosleeper (May 30, 2007)

jimmul said:
			
		

> hi thought I would introduce myself, have been looking at the forum for a while now and found, the advice and wildsites very handy, Ilive in the Yorkshire dales, and have a ford transit chausson flash 03 unit which I got in 2006 and I'm enjoying using very much.
> Hope I meet some of you on the road sometime,
> Jimmul





Welcome Jummul,  from another Yorkshire Lass & Lad.  hope you enjoy the site as much as we do.


----------



## jimmul (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome, sorry but I'm a Scot living in the dales,but I appreciate the sentiment. Thought I had not seen any other Chausson owners.


----------



## Harley Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

*Dear Jimmul...*

...Please will you fix it for me and stop this RUDDY RAIN  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jimmul (Jul 28, 2007)

If only I could.........!


----------



## cipro (Jul 29, 2007)

jimmul said:
			
		

> hi thought I would introduce myself, have been looking at the forum for a while now and found, the advice and wildsites very handy, Ilive in the Yorkshire dales, and have a ford transit chausson flash 03 unit which I got in 2006 and I'm enjoying using very much.
> Hope I meet some of you on the road sometime,
> Jimmul



Hi Jimmul welcme 

Nearly brought a chaussan flash but chose a cipro instead reason being dealership and I have had a CI before ( better the devil u now ) sometimes.


----------

